
Talk of Chief’s Health Weighs on Apple’s Share Price - iamelgringo
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/23/technology/23apple.html?ref=technology
======
niels_olson
no, he looks thin. He had pancreatic cancer. The pancreas is a primarily
digestive organ. You cut out the pancreas, people don't digest as efficiently.
After several years, they tend to loose weight. This is actually why cystic
fibrosis patients are thin also: their pancreas becomes plugged with mucus and
they have problems digesting enough protein. There are enzyme tablets for just
this sort of thing.

------
iamelgringo
Holy crap. He looks sick.

